# Run a coffee bar with no other staff?



## ronsatron12

Hi all,

I am currently in the process of doing my homework for hopefully opening a coffee shop by next year. The costs are causing me worry and I was wondering if you think it is possible or not to run a small coffee shop by myself without part time staff. The premises I have my eye on is 740 sq ft in total and is in a residential area. The unit sides in a row of other businesses such as a mini tesco, nursery, beauty shop/ butcher. the row of shops covers the entire residential area of roughly 1200 numbered houses. There is regular footfall throughout the day.

My aim is to only sell pre made items for lunch and breakfast so I dont envisage a lot of time spent preparing food orders etc.

Possible?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What happens if you need to nip out - deal with something unexpected - go to the loo etc? Trying to do everything single handed seems like a recipe for quick burn out.


----------



## ronsatron12

these would be concerns that hopefully i could manage. i would be more worried about hiring staff to then not being able to afford them or have to let them go. A coffee shop I used to go to a lot is of a similar size and was run single handed for 2 years before he took on an apprentice. It can be done but not sure if the benefits for me will affect my performance and service.

Will be a while before i need to make that sort of decision yet. May be best to try it out for first few weeks to get a sense of my turnover figures before making that sort of commitment.


----------



## DavecUK

To enter into a business that you have no real experience of (that's what it sounds like), even if perhaps you already run your own business of some kind and to do this single handed with premises, might be asking for trouble. At the very least if you do it badly, it will taint the business for a long time. That's not to say it can't be done, but it's going to be hard.

I also am unclear as to whether it's a coffee shop or a small upmarket cafe type outlet selling coffee, it sounds almost like something you might find at a local railway station, with the exception of using a better coffee machine? The footprint is not huge, so it's going to sit in a difficult market vs the the usuall offerings.

If it's coffee and pre bought snacks you are interested in, the other option is the coffee cart....which has much lower overheads, is cheaper to configure and can be re sited if it doesn't work in a particular location. then it's fine with one person and if business gets very brisk, even 2 on those really busy days.


----------



## ronsatron12

Hi,

It will be a coffee bar that serves some breakfast/lunch options. The main focus will be on providing great coffee as there isnt one in a 5 mile radius. The more i think about it I will probably hire part time employee for lunch time hours as the last thing i want if for standards to drop because i am doing everything. The food will be high end sandwiches/salads/bakery goods etc as I do not want to be seen as the local cafe. Thanks for your input.


----------



## 4085

Can you make a proper cuppa then? and what machine and grinder are you looking at, as well as brand of coffee?


----------



## ronsatron12

I have been looking at the Elektra Barlume and on demand grinders such as Eureka. Whether I rent these or buy is another matter. I have been on courses and will hopefully spend some time in a live environment in the near future to get more practical experience.


----------



## Glenn

In a nutshell, no.

You would be throwing your money away.

Even market stalls struggle with 1 person.

What happens when you are ill, need a holiday, need to deal with paperwork (ordering stock etc), have an influx of customers, need to clear tables...

Operating as 1 is not sustainable.

If the figures don't stack up then the other fixed costs (eg rent) may be too high


----------



## glynchef

Hard but possible.

In a start up your enemies are rent, labour and waste ( I know there are others but this is my basic take)

Ideally rent should be no more than 10% of your projected turnover.

Running with one cuts out extra labour cost, that's obvious, but also gives you sole responsibility for how much you waste. Waste is profit! It also gives you control of your service style, it's your brand, how do you want it to be perceived?

Yes it has issues, you will need to go to the loo, but bluntly, train your body clock so you don't have too, don't drink coffee during work hours etc.

If you can build a loyal customer base they will like seeing someone do it for themselves, be a bit forgiving in the event of any small hiccups and stay with you as you grow.

Biggest worry, coffee machine, you will not have time to run a full barrista machine on your own, it'll have to be bean to cup or vend, not unless all food items are pre made with no distractions for you during service.

It's not for the faint hearted but is very rewarding.

I have had my place for just over two years and am moving to bigger premises later this year and finally taking on staff!! My loyal customers love the fact that we're growing and developing and that level of close contact with your consumer will help you filter out what works and what needs tweaking.

Good luck


----------



## MikeHag

Assuming you'd have seating for about 16 (leaving space for bar, toilets and storage), in your shoes I'd be asking myself how I'm going to successfully spread myself across the various jobs. Taking orders, making drinks, serving, cleaning tables, washup, receiving deliveries, chatting with those customers who insist on chatting, checking toilet roll holders, replacing lightbulbs, measuring fridge temperatures, meeting council officials, selecting and ordering stocks, repairing broken things, etc. Ok, so it CAN be done, but just because something can be done, that doesn't mean it should. A solo coffeeshop is viable (eg Hayley's place The Window in Norwich), but with so many seats? Not something I think would be sustainable or that would lead to returning customers.

I'd suggest either smaller premises (no tables, perhaps just benches), or a realistic plan to make your proposed premises operate effectively. Having staff is indeed a challenge at times (I currently have 20), but those problems are best tackled rather than avoided.


----------



## jeebsy

MikeHag said:


> chatting with those customers who insist on chatting


So you don't really want to chat?


----------



## MikeHag

jeebsy said:


> So you don't really want to chat?


Ok so you're working in a cafe/coffeeshop and there are 6 tables who all came in at the same time, have looked at the menu, and are now looking around for someone to take their order. They are all part of a bus tour departing town in 30 mins so they're getting twitchy about time. They see you. There you are, casually shooting the breeze with a local pensioner called Netty. No rush. Chatting etc.

One table gets up and leaves in disgust.

The other 5 tables create an eerie silence across the room.

Netty carries on chatting to you.

Does that explain?


----------



## Jon

OP Can I thoroughly recommend a book called e - myth. Talks about the challenges of being the business yourself. Helped me and I think it would be even more pertinent to you. I can lend you my copy If you promise not to steal it


----------



## Jon

ronsatron12 said:


> May be best to try it out for first few weeks to get a sense of my turnover figures before making that sort of commitment.


NO! Trust me. This is not the way to approach this. I have done similar in the past and it leads to pain. Info is power! In setting up this place and getting the kit you are making a way bigger commitment than employing anyone.


----------



## Kofe

Have a read of a book by the " coffee boys" how to set up and run a coffee shop. I've read it three times now. And to use a quote from them. " you'll be buying yourself a job" if you try and run it yourself. Read the book trust me, but make sure you read ALL of it. Good luck : /


----------

